# Recommended Setting for Graphtec CE5000



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

I plan on using my new cutter for t-shirt designs only and therefore will only be using 'Easyweed' vinyl for my cutting. I received and tested it out yesterday and it wasn't cutting precisely at all. 

What speed (1-30), force (1-20), quality (1-2), and blade do you all use?

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

45 degree blade. Extend the blade about the length of a credit card out of the holder. Downforce to about 180 grams (18). Set your speed to anything between 20 to 30. Offset to zero. Quality to 2.

This is just a starting point and works well for me. You may have to adjust for different types of vinyl. Do a test cut with the cutter that gives you the triangle in the square to see where you are. Good luck.


----------



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome. Which Blade are you using? I think the default is 09U but it gives me other options as well..


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Get some cleancut blades ASAP. Probably the best upgrade anyone can do to their cutter.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

The 090U is for the 45 degree blade. You get one with your cutter and use that one for vinyl until it gets dull. Then I suggest ordering all your replacment blades from Clean Cut. If you are going to cut rhinestone template material, you will need a 60 degree blade with the red top holder. This is the 015U setting. Again I recommend using the Clean Cut blades as they last a lot longer than the OEM blades and cost less. You may have to go to Graphtec for the red top holder at about $105 but you may be able to find it for a little less somewhere else.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out specialty graphics in West Chicago, Ill (he's on the left) and he has a replacement blade holder for $40.00 ( Think that is what I payed) also blades half the price of clean cuts, so far so good had both about a month, working great. I use one for vinyl & one for thicker materials Glitter, rhinestone templates etc. both 45*blades.


----------



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys..

One More Question... From what I've read, this plotter max cutting is 15 inches from one end to another. However, it refuses to cut anything over 14. I had a job for 14.125 (Vinyl is 15") and it stops cutting the last little part. Anyway on how to change this?

After entering the roll and after recognizition, it always starts the initial cut about half an inch from the right edge. Anyway to move it more to the right so that less vinyl goes to waste? 

Some Info...

In the Cut/Plot.. 
I have the Media at 15" Wide and Job Size is 14.175"
Position is at 0.00 in for both & Copies 1 and distance inbetween is 0".

Any idea what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it the CE5000-40 you're referring to? If so the max material width it accepts is 19" and the max cutting width is 14.76". I imagine you wouldn't be able to achieve this cutting width without using material wider than 15". I could be wrong though; I don't have the cutter just yet (I will by the end of january though!).


----------



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the wheels on each side of the blue tape on the top (the cutting range) and if I cut my name ending with JR (Mirrored).. the R in JR is only half cut. As if, it reached its limit or something.

As mentioned, there is still a good amount of vinyl left when it stops cutting. How do you change the cutting perimeters


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You will loose about a 1/2" on each side do to the rollers. It will not cut outside the rollers. If you need to have a larger design than 14", I wold purchase some 20" vinyl.

Edit: Make sure the cutter is set to "roll" and you have your origin set. Also you can do a test where the cutter will move to the four corners of your design. If your design is too large for it to cut completly, it will stop before returning to the origin. I think the box is "preview". The cutter will cut what it can within it's range. It will not let you know if your design is too large. If you think your close to your limits, you need to do the "preview" to make sure.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an Expert 24 which cuts 23.6" wide....In order to do so, I use material that is 24.6" wide..So I cut a 24.6" long piece off a 24" roll and turn it sideways...I try not to do this often as it wastes material....But if I need that extra .6" I do what I have to do....


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

mv10 said:


> Thanks Guys..
> 
> One More Question... From what I've read, this plotter max cutting is 15 inches from one end to another. However, it refuses to cut anything over 14. I had a job for 14.125 (Vinyl is 15") and it stops cutting the last little part. Anyway on how to change this?
> 
> ...


Can you rotate your image 90* ? Then cut your image any length you want.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, your cutter will only cut the area between the pinch rollers. Try to get the pinch rollers as close to the edge of the material as possible.


----------



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> Also, your cutter will only cut the area between the pinch rollers. Try to get the pinch rollers as close to the edge of the material as possible.


When scanning for the Vinyl (right to left), it doesn't reach the pinch rollers on the left. Not even close. It leaves a good inch before and wastes a ton of vinyl. The initial "cut" on the right is perfect, but it refuses to go any more left. I know this can't be right, any ideas?

Edit: Whenever the roll is entered, it scans the "page" as 78" by 14". Clearly this is a mistake on the plotters end. The vinyl is 15 inches and judging by how its cutting, a huge amount is going to waste on the left side. Can't seem to find the setting to override this? Any Ideas?

Edit 2: Now its 78" by 13.8". So Frustrating.

Edit 3: And Last Edit.. Think I got it to cut just how I like it, but would still like an override on the page width if possible? It reads it as 13.8, but it can clearly cut a bit more. Most of my work is around 14" so every little bit is important. THANKS!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you sure that you have your pinch rollers in line with the grit rollers on the bottom?

Have you tried turning the cutter off then on again so that it re-reads the material?

This cutter cuts a maximum width of 15", so you should be able to cut at least 14" in width.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is your 15" vinyl actually 15" wide?....Some is short by as much as 3/8"....


----------

